# Sailing with your child in Turkey



## kayalight (Nov 26, 2014)

You can do sailing with your children very easily and safety in Turkey coast.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Turkey is backing ISIS and is currently putting out more and more anti-American rhetoric (last week was the Americas were discovered by a Muslim) so while Turkey has always been safe especially towards the coast, there is an increasing chance of terrorism.

2 weeks ago: US sailors attacked by mob of Turkish nationalists in video in Istanbul | Daily Mail Online



> An enraged mob of anti-American protesters shouting 'Yankee, go home!' and 'Damn America' were caught on video roughing up three unarmed US Navy sailors Wednesday in Istanbul.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well let me give you three experiences I have had with the Turks and children:
When waiting at the Istanbul Domestic Airport, A young brother and sister were clomping up and down with great noise on the Circulators under the big windows. A tall elderly gentleman with a long white beard and handlebar mustache slowly folded his paper and went to them and had a quiet word. Everyone returned to their seats and the parents looked up from their magazines and father of the children wagged his finger at the children and decorum reigned.

After a day of touring the Topacki Palace, two Mosque, and the Hippodrome, our group of six or so sat resting on a park bench to recover. One of our party a Host/Guide and student from the Univ at Buffalo was in deep conversation with the young lad at the end of the bench, soon were arm in arm. When the Turkish family got up from their bench across the way to leave, they shook hands with our Student, and had a word with the lad who then solemnly shook hands with each of us turned embraced our student and left waving goodbye to all of us. Interesting because the UB student is from Eastern Turkey and obviously Kurdish.

While sailing from Goecuk in a flotilla, one of the boats was chartered by a family from Monaco with two young boys in the family. Soon bored beyond belief and wishing for a water skiing speedboat, vacation was turning into a disaster. A young Turkish High School teacher aboard our boat sensing a growing problem, jury rigged some fishing tackle and soon had the lads looking forward to tie up time every day. They caught no fish but had a great time trying....

Turks love their children, our children, and yours as well.....

As for the enraged mob attacking our sailors....those 10 or so students will be admonished. The Turks individually have a great tradition of hospitality. Theirs is a democracy only 70 years old and has some growing pains. Ours is 250 years old and I would rather be sailing in Turkey than be spending time in the suburbs of St Louis...


----------

